
Palo Alto NIMBY battle reaches a luxury conclusion - jseliger
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/06/23/fierce-7-year-nimby-battle-in-palo-alto-reaches-a-luxury-conclusion/
======
ecpottinger
They don't want retirees to move in (people who do have money just not as much
as them) so instead they get a bunch of expensive homes that no-one buying.

Now they have a bunch of empty homes, exactly what can expect will attract the
homeless to squat in for the time being.

